# HOWTO: Hardwire Radar Detector (Escort Passport 8500 x50)



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

So I was asked for photos on the recent install of the Escort Passport 8500 x50 that I did on my wife's Touareg.
The install was really quite simple and to repeat it now would take under 30 minutes.
I will assume that you have a) the aforementioned radar detector, and b) the escort hardwire kit which includes: the RJ-11 power wire, and a 3M scotchlock.
Tools needed include:








Here we go:
1: Remove all of the overhead snap in panels using the small slot screwdrivers. This includes the homelink/map light console, the sunroof dial, the compass/calibration controls, the white cover for the map lights, as well as the light assembly, and the homelink antenna cover (unmarked piece closest to the windshield. You should get something that looks like this:








2: Attach the ground wire from the passport install hardwire kit to a ground point inside the overhead console. I used one of the screws on the sunroof control element. You will see it attached in the top of this picture:








3: Untape the wires going to the HOMELINK module of the overhead console enough that you can access the blue wire (thanks to Spock for determining that this is live switched power). Clamp the scotchlock on the blue wire and attach the power lead of the 8500's hardware kit to the slot created when the scotchlock is installed. Make sure the plastic shielding totally covers the scotchlock as far as possible.








4: Remove the 4 screws that hold the overhead console in place. Watch that the whole thing doesn't fall out! Two are located under the compass panel, and two are located in the homelink antenna panel as shown:
















5: Run the wire carefully to the front of the overhead console leaving enough wire to attach the power line to the radar detector wherever you mount it. Replace all of the 4 screws, and all of the lights, and panel covers.
At the end of the day, you should have:


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: Hardwire Radar Detector (Stuart_MI)*

Thanks for the write-up Stuart, it made the wiring part very easy. I tried a few different things before I found a mounting solution, I detest the suction cup mounts and had used the center visor in my other VWs to mount my radar detectors in the past. I ended up doing the same thing with the Treg. I cut slots in the center visor and used velcro to attach both my radar detector and scanner to the center visor, easily removed and very secure. Big pics available on my www:


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: HOWTO: Hardwire Radar Detector*

I'm getting ready to hardwire my radar using this method. One question though: how do you avoid marring up the plastic when using the screw driver to pry off the plastic panels in the headliner? I don't see how this can be done without some sort of indentations in the plastic as those clips that hold the panels in are pretty strong.










_Modified by Ross06TouaregV8 at 7:26 PM 2-13-2006_


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: Hardwire Radar Detector (Ross06TouaregV8)*

I didn't use any screwdrivers to remove mine, you can remove them with your fingers if you are careful. In the past I have used electrical tape over the screwdriver blade to prevent damage.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: Hardwire Radar Detector (Ross06TouaregV8)*

If I recall correctly, start with the sunroof controls. They come out easiest. I use my fingernails and don't leave any marks but you could also use the full length of a boxcutter razor blade so you spread the load over almost 2".


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: HOWTO: Hardwire Radar Detector (spockcat)*

Thanks Spock. You should write an FAQ mod and technical issues book


----------



## jhirsch123 (May 6, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: Hardwire Radar Detector (Ross06TouaregV8)*

I'm trying to hardwire the x50 but just using a regular RJ-11 phone cord. I've tested the cord and it's working fine but when I turn the power on, nothing happens. I'm also sure I have the polarity right. 
This is my second time doing this install and the first time, the ground connection was hard to make and was the problem. This time, I think it is either that same problem, OR my other suspicion is that the RJ-11 jack isn't seating correctly where it connects to the detector. 
The cord is a thin one with only the two middle wires.
I also hooked it straight up to a battery, both terminals and didn't get anything which is why I'm suspicious of the connection between the jack and the detector.
Does anyone have any thoughts? (besides purchasing the hardwire kit








Thanks...


_Modified by jhirsch123 at 1:13 PM 3-18-2006_


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Why mess with all that stuff?
Just get an Escort Passport Solo 2.
No muss...no fuss...no ugly wires.
Cy


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: HOWTO: Hardwire Radar Detector (jhirsch123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhirsch123* »_Does anyone have any thoughts? (besides purchasing the hardwire kit








Thanks...


I just installed mine using a regular phone cable, other than checking the polarity, you may have a bad phone cable.
And, the reason I used a hard wired detector over the cordless is that it offers better performance......and I need all the help/advantage I can get


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: Hardwire Radar Detector (jhirsch123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhirsch123* »_I'm trying to hardwire the x50 but just using a regular RJ-11 phone cord. I've tested the cord and it's working fine but when I turn the power on, nothing happens. I'm also sure I have the polarity right. 
This is my second time doing this install and the first time, the ground connection was hard to make and was the problem. This time, I think it is either that same problem, OR my other suspicion is that the RJ-11 jack isn't seating correctly where it connects to the detector. 
The cord is a thin one with only the two middle wires.
I also hooked it straight up to a battery, both terminals and didn't get anything which is why I'm suspicious of the connection between the jack and the detector.
Does anyone have any thoughts? (besides purchasing the hardwire kit








Thanks...

_Modified by jhirsch123 at 1:13 PM 3-18-2006_

For some reason, the wire that comes with a standard RJ11 phone cable doesn't work. Probably too high resistance or too small wire. You will probably need to buy the $10 hardwire kit from Escort.


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

I hotwired mine with the direct wire kit into the fuse panel off the passenger door fuse panel and then just tucked the cable around the lower windshield behind the valance where it meets the windshield and drops down into the fuse panel. It works very well. I guess it depends where you really want to put it. I personally don't like the detector stuck right in my line of sight in the middle of the windshield or strapped near the roofline. There is not much difference in radar detection effectiveness having it lower down near the dash. Personal choice in the end.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: HOWTO: Hardwire Radar Detector (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_For some reason, the wire that comes with a standard RJ11 phone cable doesn't work. Probably too high resistance or too small wire. You will probably need to buy the $10 hardwire kit from Escort.

Not sure if this is relevant, but since when does that stop me?
I think the Valentine detector uses the same cable connector. I recall reading in the installation doc that if you wanted to use an RJ11 cable, you had to flip the position of the wires.
Maybe the same issue...?


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I have always used the standard RJ11 phone cables for both the Passport 9800 and V1 I have installed, no issues. Having a volt/ohm meter is nice to establish polarity.....


----------



## jhirsch123 (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (wrh3)*

Even if the polarity was wrong, as long as I switched the wires (which I did) then it should work, right? If the polarity is wrong, I think the worst thing that will happen is the unit won't power up... 
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (jhirsch123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhirsch123* »_Even if the polarity was wrong, as long as I switched the wires (which I did) then it should work, right? If the polarity is wrong, I think the worst thing that will happen is the unit won't power up... 
Thanks,
Jon

Some electrical devices can handle the polarity switched, others have a zener diode that will pop and have to be replaced. If the detector still works using the cigarette lighter cord, then the RJ11 cable you have has issues....or a bad ground/power connection.


----------



## wingless (Apr 10, 2004)

My Passport 8500 Installation is powered from the right side fuse panel.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (wingless)*

I hardwired my Valentine 1 last week using the Homelink wire in the overhead console... I was amazed how easy the install actually was. Took about 40-minutes from start to finish.


----------



## RoamingGnome (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Does the 9500 use the same connection?


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (RoamingGnome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoamingGnome* »_Does the 9500 use the same connection?

Yes, 8500 and 9500 mute buttons work interchangeably too...


----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)

Grave robbing!

Anyone that is still active on here and has done the homelink version of the install: Where are you putting the mute button assembly that comes with the hardwire kit? 

I haven't started the install yet - just curious where this little guy ended up or if you peoples just hid it up in the console. 

tia


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

So 8 years later and I happen to log on to Vortex and here I see that this article I wrote 8 years ago is at the top of the Touareg thread. Incredible. I'm glad it's helped so many.

The 2004 V6 that this article was originally written for is long gone, replaced with a couple of other vehicles before ending up in a 2011 Lux. Actually have a 2014 TDI Exec on order right now which should be in sometime in the next few weeks.

:beer::beer:


----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)

k..


----------

